# some 3d work



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

*some 3d art and other art **Updated 12th June 2011***

heres some stuff i did for work recently. not that great, but i'm still learning. used 3ds max, Vray and photoshop. ***More added below***

****new images on page 3****
clay sculpt and some of my work featured on a U.K news site


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

some more


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

even more


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

these are really cute! 

i wouldn't mind living there! :b


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks! will post more soon


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow thats some nice work. How long does it take to umm, make one? I'm not sure whats involved exactly. Do you already have a computer model provided to you that you then render or something?


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome! Can I live in one of those?


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks 

mind_games it takes about 3-4 days to make for example the living room, the only thing i didn't make in any of them were the plants. i'm given blue prints then i model the room, then set up basic materials and lighting, then furnish the room, tweak the materials and lighting then do some small test renders, then final tweaks and final renders, then a bit of post work in photoshop.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Your job sounds awesome. I would have a lot of fun doing that stuff. You did good work BTW.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

more random stuff, none of it finished


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Cool Stuff


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

*some more*

some more stuff


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

*and more*

more


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

little 1 hour sculpt this morning, will finish later, got to play WoW now


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Gosh you're talented! I almost want to live in some of these places. Lol!


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

heres a zombie i'm making for a Left 4 Dead mod called Deadlock (check it out on moddb.com). its not finishes yet but thought maybe peopel could give me some crits.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

*Nice*

I want your job. I love interior design and would have a field day with that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I really like your zombie. It kind of reminds me of feral ghouls from fallout 3.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks, more coming soon


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

started on another character


----------



## necropanda (May 17, 2009)

Wow your stuff is so cool! I wish I knew how to do it, it's amazing


----------



## kidA (Jul 16, 2007)

=O Awesome! How much for that condo...?


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

That stuff looks awesome. Must be pretty cool to be able to create things like that... sounds like an interesting job too


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

update on the last character


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Looking great so far though I think I liked the baggier shirt a bit more


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

ye i liked it more before with baggier top and jeans , but the mod team and concept art had a specific vision. was fun doing it, feel alot more confident in zbrush , but still lots to learn


----------



## giggles (Apr 30, 2009)

the skeleten thing is dacent!!


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

companioncube said:


> little 1 hour sculpt this morning, will finish later, *got to play WoW now*


T_T Lucky......

ANYWAY, your stuff is awesome! I hope I can get as good as you some day! : D


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

little e-card i made for canadians last week


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

aww that's cute


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Your stuff is awesome. Very nice.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

another character from deadlock L4D mod. still got a bit more to do to her


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You are extremely talented, well done.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

heres some stuff i've been working on recently for a crysis mod called 'Northern Ireland 1983'.
all of it is just work in progress.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That is so cool. I admire people like you. I want to make awesome things like this


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

concept piece for next 3d project, Sparkster redesign fromt he game rocket knight adventures. i'm not very good at drawing but it was fun to do, i'll develp the design alot more in 3d, just couldn't draw everything the way i wanted and wasn't sure what to do with the sword or rocket pack so just put something in for the drawing


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

heres the 3d version of the Sparkster concept. its changed a bit since the concept, made him a bit more like original character in proportions. got some more to do to him, but also working on the rocket pack and sword

sorry for huge image, be patient for download


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

sorry for huge image, be patient for download


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

OMG!! Are you still a student or have done some contract work? Judging by some of the detail and lighting....are you perhaps using Maya and or Mud box/Zbrush?? By the way I love your model of rocket knight!! Its been awhile I played that game!


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks 
i was a student, since finishing i've done a bit of freelance work when i can get it. i'm using 3ds max, zbrush, sometimes mudbox. planning to pick up a bit of maya to increase my chances of getting a job. making the game version of rocket knight now for my showreel to try get into games industry and then hopefully film one day and work on cool films like avatar.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Incredible, the texture you have in that clothing makes it look so real! Not to mention the attention to detail!!


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well good luck in getting a job! You should come to Texas and work for Bioware or submit some work to Motus digital (a motion capture studio). Dallas and Houston have a very strong visual/virtual arts community. I hope to see some more of your work!


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

this is something i just finished, its nothing special but i had fun doing it. my first attempt at clay sculpting.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Wow, you are really good! I'm sure you'll get a good job eventually.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Whoaaa, you're pretty talented. That sculpture is eerily realistic.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

of my work was featured on a UK newspapers website!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ritain-s-south-coast-8MILLION--built-yet.html


----------



## simon74 (Jul 19, 2011)

wow very impressive stuff ,im lost for words ,good good good


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

companioncube said:


> of my work was featured on a UK newspapers website!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ritain-s-south-coast-8MILLION--built-yet.html


Ooooh, I think I remember seeing some of those images before (possibly on here)?

Anyhow, congrats on getting published!!!  Oh, and if only I had 8 million pounds...


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

thank you veron 

hope all is good with you haven't spoken to you in a while


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Amazing, so jaw dropping... your going places, seriously.


----------

